# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  11 जनवरी, 2010 : श्री लाल बहादुर शास्त्री की पुण्य-तिथि

## guruji

आज 11 जनवरी, 2010 को श्री लाल बहादुर शास्त्री की पुण्य-तिथि है।

----------


## Video Master

मेरी ओर से लाल बहादुर शास्त्री जी को श्रद्धांजलि

----------


## draculla

*मेरी ओर से शास्त्री जी को हार्दिक श्रधांजलि..........
जय जवान जय किसान*

----------


## Lofar

मेरी ओर से लाल बहादुर शास्त्री जी को श्रद्धांजलि

----------

